# Blind Cat Rescue in North Carolina broke ground for their new Felv/Fiv building



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im very excited Blind Cat Rescue is breaking ground for their Fiv/FeLv blind cat building. Blind cats have slim chances in kill shelters to make it out alive. This guy was pulled and is waiting in Georgia while his new home is being built! 

They are a very small rescue and the only rescue in the US for Blind Cats. They are in the top 3 shelters in the nation in the Animal Rescue Site Shelter Challenge! They are competing with the big boys!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

What is the challenge exactly? Is there any way we can help boost their chances of winning?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

That's GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> What is the challenge exactly? Is there any way we can help boost their chances of winning?


http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theanimalrescuesite.com%2FclickToGive%2Fshelterchallenge.faces%3FsiteId%3D3&h=bd9db

Click on the link

in the shelter name box type only the words: blind cat
In the state box pick: NC (North Carolina)

You do Not need to fill in anything else. Click search, Blind Cat Rescue will be the only one to show up.

now vote.

It will give you a confirmation window with an animal that you need to identify to verify you are not a computer voting and you are done.

The animals this year so far we are seeing fox, ladybug, cow, skunk, cat, dog, panda, jellyfish 

Thanks for voting!!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

They have my vote


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

****, they're only 3 in the nation right now.


Thanks Mitts.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

tiger


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

A CAT!! A CAT!! I got to confirm with a cat.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

The animal I got was a penguin.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

great, now i am torn. do i continue to vote for my local shelter http://catales.org even though it seems a lost cause since it has dropped to 4th place in my state or do i try to bump this one up the list?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Whaler said:


> great, now i am torn. do i continue to vote for my local shelter http://catales.org even though it seems a lost cause since it has dropped to 4th place in my state or do i try to bump this one up the list?


Why not vote for both?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Is there a non-Facebook site for this? I'm having an FB problem.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Dave_ph said:


> Is there a non-Facebook site for this? I'm having an FB problem.


 IF you mean does the BCR have a facepage? Yes they do!
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Blind-Cat-Rescue-and-Sanctuary-Inc/121386005165

or to vote
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...s_home_from_ars_shelterchallenge_leftnav_logo

or the website and blog for BCR
Blind Cat Rescue Home Page

Renee you can only vote once a day. Im not voting for my own TNR group because we havent a prayer to even place to win. So I vote BCR each day.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Even better. I had forgotten that there was a general food donation for clicking on that page. 


Penguins!!!

At least it wasn't the deadly raccoon.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The latest secret animal I got was a fox.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

This time it was a zebra. And I clicked to donate kibble to shelter aniumals. That makes me better than everyone else. Just me and Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Free kibble for the little orphan kitties by clicking above


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

When I went in to vote today, after clicking on the no effort button to feed shelter pets they asked me to identify the animal in the pictture. It was a bug. Now I don't think that's an animal but it gets worse. I was judged to be wrong. It wasn't just a bug it was a "Ladybug". That's totally unfair. Am I supposed to be some sort of biologist or zoologist or worse yet entymologist just to vote.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

That place is a few towns away from where I live in NC. I didn't even know about it until I saw some of their ads on a pet adoptions site.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> When I went in to vote today, after clicking on the no effort button to feed shelter pets they asked me to identify the animal in the pictture. It was a bug. Now I don't think that's an animal but it gets worse. I was judged to be wrong. It wasn't just a bug it was a "Ladybug". That's totally unfair. Am I supposed to be some sort of biologist or zoologist or worse yet entymologist just to vote.


atback

That seriously made me









I know it isn't really funny. Just your description.....


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

skunk. erm.


----------

